# YouTube not responding help



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

ok I'm on 1. 3 rom when I'm on wifi and want to watch YouTube my wifi, 4g and signal is blue
but it doesn't buffer fast enough stops then sometimes freezes or it says YouTube not responding
any ideas or help here


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

What rom?
Uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

monky_1 said:


> What rom?
> Uninstall and reinstall.


theory 1. 3


----------

